
Hacked Molecular Machine Could Pump Out Custom Chemicals - ColinWright
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hacked-molecular-machine-could-pump-out-custom-proteins/
======
gus_massa
I think this interesting to study the functions of the ribosomes, but the
"Custom Chemicals" part is misleading.

IIRC it's not necessary to change the ribosomes to make strange proteins with
weird aminoacids. It's enough to change the enzymes that connect the
aminoacids with the tRNA. Once the tRNA has a weird aminoacid, the ribosome
blindly use it in the proteins. But I don't know if someone has done a living
cell like this. More info:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transfer_RNA#Aminoacylation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transfer_RNA#Aminoacylation)

